# Odd Season Pass recording issue



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

I have a season pass for "Cheers" on WGN and it's worked fine for the last 4 mos that I've been using this R15-100. 

In the last 7 days though I've had an odd issue where the recording is cut off by ~ 7 minutes. While replaying the recording the beginning is there, but at around the 4 minute mark the recording seems to have had 7 minutes cropped out of it. There's a little stutter at that point then the remaining plays to the end without issue. The 3 times it has happened it's always the first Cheers recording that day (2 episodes record back to back). 

Could this be a HD issue (I have over 80% free), a guide data issue, or ????


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

It almost sounds as if your DVR restarted at the same time each of those days. Are you able to watch 'live' to see if that is the case?

Is there something in your home on a timer that comes on or off at that time?

Any other reason for a voltage drop at that time of day?


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

That was my initial thought, but when I have had a reset in the middle of a recording before the recording will appear in the list as two separate recordings. 

The only timer I have is a pool pump, but that is on a completely separate circuit and currently comes on hours later than this program

:scratchin


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Almost sounds like HDD may be going...Any other random reboots or partial recordings? Mine started doing this, not at the exact time of day, but definitely started to become more frequent, and the reboot time was 7 minutes...


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

What is most puzzling is that it happens only at the same time each day. 

And - it is likely our best clue.

Can anything be interfering with your signal at that time each day? Do you rent, or is this a single family home.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Yesterday's recordings were basically the same, except this time the it reported the recording starting at 2:12 and ending at 2:34. But the actual recording started on time at 2:00 and ended at 2:30 (based on the show intro & credits). But again at the 4 minute mark 7-8 worth of program are gone. 

I'm guessing its a HD or power supply issue now as last night I woke up to see it had crashed and was doing a HD check.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

If you really want to run extensive diagnostics on your R15 and don't mind losing your recordings and all the other settings, restart the R15 and when the message "running receiver diagnostics check" appears onscreen press the SELECT button on your remote. You will get a comprehensive diagnostics menu including the option to reformat the HDD.

If you decide to do this, be sure to review the INFO & TEST selection and write down your satellite settings in advance because you will have to re-enter EVERYTHING in order to get your R15 back online after some of the tests....

Of course, if you run into a roadblock, the helpful folks here on DBSTALK can walk you through all the menus...


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Yesterdays recordings were fine, maybe some HD space was was x'd out after scanning? It is still odd it is the only recording having this issue.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

trdrjeff said:


> Thanks for the info. Yesterdays recordings were fine, maybe some HD space was was x'd out after scanning? It is still odd it is the only recording having this issue.


If that is what actually happened, it usually means that the hard drive isn't long for this world. If there are any recordings on there that you don't want to lose, you should dump them to a DVD recorder or PC capture ASAP.

Keith


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

It's still occurring, but doesn't happen everyday. I was actually watching something the other night when it occurred. I was watching live TV when a show ended at 10pm, I went to change the channel, but the DVR was completely unresponsive (although the blue light flashed signally it was receiving a remote signal) I tried guide, list etc etc with no response then it suddenly rebooted, as it did so I noticed the orange record light had come on (though not at 10:00 when a recording of 48hrs was scheduled to record). 

The whole reboot took about till about 12 mins after 10:00. This odd behavior makes me wonder if it is the power supply and not a HD issue.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

welp after wiping HD, and try two other Hard Drives I'm fairly sure it's a PS issue. Anyone know if the known suspect capacitors (C7, C8, and C10) could cause this?


----------

